# JHB Vape Meet : Have your coils built by a pro



## Yiannaki (2/9/15)

Are you new to rebuildables? Do you want to learn some great techniques for coiling? Or would you simply like to improve your wicking on your rebuildable tanks/RDA's ?

Bring your RTA/RDA along to the Vape Meet and we will have one of our experts coil your device and wick it just for you!

Spend some one on one time with our one of our coil masters and learn some tricks as you watch them coil and wick your device.

*Coils on offer : *
Simple Micro Coils
Spaced Coils
Clapton Coils
Nickel Coils (for temperature controlled devices ONLY)

*Wicks to chose from :*
Japanese Cotton
Rayon

*T's and C's :*
- In order to give everyone a chance, we have to limit it to one coiled and wicked device per person.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Riaz (2/9/15)

This meet is going to be EPIC!!!

Well done guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (2/9/15)

Can I ship one atty up there for recoiling?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yiannaki (2/9/15)

capetocuba said:


> Can I ship one atty up there for recoiling?



do it  I cannot guarantee a safe return if its an atty i like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/9/15)

@Yiannaki I don't mind helping out a bit, if you guys need it 

I can do some Macros and some twisted builds, if you guys want. Not too keen on doing claptons, but everything else is all good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (2/9/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Are you new to rebuildables? Do you want to learn some great techniques for coiling? Or would you simply like to improve your wicking on your rebuildable tanks/RDA's ?
> 
> Bring your RTA/RDA along to the Vape Meet and we will have one of our experts coil your device and wick it just for you!
> 
> ...



Just following on from @Yiannaki's post above - and to avoid any confusion

This will take place at the upcoming *ECIGSSA JHB Vape Meet on Saturday 5 September *at NewsCafe Sandton.

If you would like to attend (its free) - then please visit the Vape Meet thread here and RSVP on the first post
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigssa-jhb-vapemeet-saturday-5-september.t14168/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapordude (2/9/15)

Awww yeah, coild builds, my favourite!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Yiannaki I don't mind helping out a bit, if you guys need it
> 
> I can do some Macros and some twisted builds, if you guys want. Not too keen on doing claptons, but everything else is all good.



That would be great man  We could always use a Coil Master like yourself!


----------



## DarrynThomas (3/9/15)

What is the cost that will be involved for getting a build done?


----------



## Yiannaki (3/9/15)

DarrynThomas said:


> What is the cost that will be involved for getting a build done?



No cost whatsoever @DarrynThomas  

Come sit, have a vape, a chat, and get some tips from the coil builder while he builds and wicks your coil for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarrynThomas (3/9/15)

That's really awesome!!!


----------

